# [2011] Maui Ocean Club: II Unit Codes and Placements



## GregT (Apr 14, 2011)

TUGgers,

I've looked in historical threads for Unit Codes for Maui Ocean Club, and not really found a good thread.

Can I ask TUGgers who have successfully traded into Maui Ocean Club (both old and new towers) to look in My History in their Interval International account and post what the Unit Code was for the successful trade?  

Can you also post if that's the type of unit you actually received when you checked in to MOC?

Please advise and thanks very much!

Greg


----------



## dioxide45 (Apr 14, 2011)

We had a ZZAA and were in a 2BR oceanview in the original section.


----------



## LUV2TRVL2HI (Apr 14, 2011)

*Codes for Successful MOC Exchanges*

Over the years, we have always been checked into the same category of room at MOC that our Interval confirmation showed. We have even requested downgrades occasionally in order to be in the same view category as another exchange we made for the same dates, but were told they could not do that because they could only put us in the same type of unit that the owner exchanged.  Units and views that we received on exchanges in the "old" buildings were: *Efficiencies/Guest side* were OFTG (oceanfront), OVTG (ocean view), and GVTG (gardenview); *1 Bedroom villas *were OBOV (oceanview), GVOB (gardenview), ISVW (islandview), OVTM (oceanview Master side of 2 br lockoff), GVTM (gardenview Master side of 2 br lockoff); and  *2 Bedroom units* were ZZAB (oceanfront), and ZZAA (oceanview).  One time we were exchanged into a 1 Bedroom unit in Lahaina Tower in GMGH (garden/mountainview).  This was before the new buildings had their own II codes. Hope that helps!


----------



## GregT (Apr 14, 2011)

LUV2TRVL2HI said:


> Over the years, we have always been checked into the same category of room at MOC that our Interval confirmation showed. We have even requested downgrades occasionally in order to be in the same view category as another exchange we made for the same dates, but were told they could not do that because they could only put us in the same type of unit that the owner exchanged.  Units and views that we received on exchanges in the "old" buildings were: *Efficiencies/Guest side* were OFTG (oceanfront), OVTG (ocean view), and GVTG (gardenview); *1 Bedroom villas *were OBOV (oceanview), GVOB (gardenview), ISVW (islandview), OVTM (oceanview Master side of 2 br lockoff), GVTM (gardenview Master side of 2 br lockoff); and  *2 Bedroom units* were ZZAB (oceanfront), and ZZAA (oceanview).  One time we were exchanged into a 1 Bedroom unit in Lahaina Tower in GMGH (garden/mountainview).  This was before the new buildings had their own II codes. Hope that helps!



Thank you -- this is extremely helpful, exactly what I was looking for in the original towers.   I've put into a column format below -- 

Does anyone have similar information for the Lahaina/Napili Towers?

Thanks again!

Greg



Maui Ocean Club (Original Tower)

Efficiencies/Guest side 
OFTG (oceanfront)
OVTG (ocean view)
GVTG (gardenview)

1 Bedroom villas
OBOV (oceanview)
GVOB (gardenview)
ISVW (islandview)
OVTM (oceanview Master side of 2 br lockoff)
GVTM (gardenview Master side of 2 br lockoff)

2 Bedroom units 
ZZAB (oceanfront)
ZZAA (oceanview)


----------



## reedps (Apr 15, 2011)

We stayed in a studio at the Lahaina/Napili Towers last fall.  He is what my II history states.  

Supplemental Week • MGV
Unit: TOGV (Efficiency)
Week: 31  Sat, August 01, 2009
Sat, August 08, 2009 

Confirmed To:  
Marriott's Maui Lahaina & Napili Villas • MM1
Unit: TOGV (Efficiency)
Week: 40  Sat, October 02, 2010 
Sat, October 09, 2010

 When I looked online at marriott.com it showed ocean view, and that is where we were placed.


----------



## Southdown13 (Apr 15, 2011)

We have an upcoming trade into Marriott's Lahaina & Napili Villas in October 2011. I looked it up and it is an island view.

	Marriott's Timber Lodge
MML
Unit: TOMV (1 bedroom)
Week: 26
	Confirmed 	 

  Confirmed To:
  	Marriott's Maui Lahaina & Napili Villas • MM1
Unit: IVMT (1 bedroom)


----------



## LAX Mom (Apr 15, 2011)

Following stays in the new section of the Maui Marriott:

Marriott's Maui Lahaina & Napili Villas • MM1
Unit: TOMV (1 bedroom)	 
This was an ocean view and I was placed in ocean view in Lahaina tower (Napili tower doesn't have ocean view, just ocean front.)

Marriott's Maui Lahaina & Napili Villas • MM1
Unit: OFOM (1 bedroom)
This was ocean front and I was placed in ocean front in the Napili tower.

Marriott's Maui Ocean Club • MMO
Unit: DTOGA (2 bedrooms)
Week: 37	 Sat, September 15, 2007 
Sat, September 22, 2007	
This unit was booked with II using the codes for MMO but I knew it was MM1 because it had a full kitchen. II hadn't split the properties yet, MM1 was very new. Anyway this was Lahaina tower (Napili wasn't open yet.) mountain view (or do they call it island view in Lahaina?) Not sure if this code is still valid.


----------



## taffy19 (Apr 15, 2011)

I looked in II for last year. I copied it exactly.

We exchanged an MM1 unit OFOG (efficiency) week 12 for an MM1 unit THGV (efficiency) week 13 but we received the lock-off unit of a 3 BR condo. The lock-off unit is on the side of the building which was ocean view on the third floor. I don't know the code for that unit.


----------



## GregT (Apr 18, 2011)

All,

Here's what has been collected so far -- where it is [bracketed], it's not yet known or has not been confirmed.

Anyone own a 2BR and can you check in Interval International to see what the Unit Code is for your full unit?

Thanks very much!

Greg

Edited:  My purpose for this (in addition to curiousity) is since MOC will put you into the unit code that you've exchanged for, it is possible to build a 2BR unit if you can somehow get a MOC Studio on exchange -- Get the Studio, figure out the view code from II, and then book a 1BR with points with the matching view and check-in date -- MOC room assignments will combine the two into a 2BR as long as they are same view code (or so they have told me over the phone).  This is to stretch points.



*Maui Ocean Club (Original Tower)*
Efficiencies/Guest side 
OFTG (oceanfront)
OVTG (ocean view)
GVTG (gardenview)

1 Bedroom villas
OBOV (oceanview)
GVOB (gardenview)
ISVW (islandview)
OVTM (oceanview Master side of 2 br lockoff)
GVTM (gardenview Master side of 2 br lockoff)

2 Bedroom units 
ZZAB (oceanfront)
ZZAA (oceanview)

*Maui Ocean Club (Lahaina/Napili Towers)*
Efficiencies/Guest side 
THGV (oceanfront, efficiency of 3BR lockoff)
OFOG (oceanfront, efficiency of 2BR lockoff)
[OVOG] (ocean view, efficiency of 2BR lockoff)
[GVOG] (gardenview, efficiency of 2BR lockoff)
[IVGT] (Islandview, efficiency of 2BR lockoff)

1 Bedroom villas
OFOM (oceanfront, Master side of 2BR lockoff)
TOMV (oceanview in Lahaina Towers, Master side of 2BR lockoff)
GMGH (Mountain/Garden in Lahaina Towers, Master side of 2BR lockoff)
IVMT (Islandview in Napili Toers, Master side of 2BR lockoff)

2 Bedroom units 
[????] (oceanfront)
[????] (oceanview)
TOGA (Mountain/Garden in Lahaina Towers, full 2BR unit)
THMV (oceanfront 2BR Master of 3BR unit)

3 Bedroom units 
ZZAO (Oceanfront, full 3BR unit)


----------



## Quimby4 (May 9, 2011)

So my question, if our II confirmation say, GVOB (gardenview 1 bedroom) is there a chance of an upgrade to an oceanview?
We are going in Oct., 2011 which I hear is slower...

Many thanks


----------



## slomac (Jun 7, 2011)

So what would OFTM be.  It is a one bedroom.


----------



## Xpat (Apr 8, 2016)

As this thread is five years old, I'm wondering if it's still true that Interval exchangers at MOC get the same room category that is on their Interval confirmation.

I've received my pre-arrival requests form and it states "As an Interval International guest, you will be assigned beginning in the mountain view and in the suite size confirmed through Interval International", which does not sound very promising.

The reason I ask is that I've received an oceanfront studio, using a plat Canyon Villas studio deposit. I would be delighted with an oceanfront studio, but if it's likely I'll get a mountain view, then I might as well e-plus my studio for a 1 bedroom...


----------



## tschwa2 (Apr 8, 2016)

According to a few posts I've seen on Interval Community over the last few weeks, exchangers have not always been getting assigned into the same view as the resort code on the confirmation.

Starwood has been holding back the better views from II exchangers for years and with the advent of the DC, I am surprised that it took Marriott so long to discontinue the practice of giving exchangers the view category deposited on a regular basis.


----------



## dioxide45 (Apr 8, 2016)

jpl88 said:


> As this thread is five years old, I'm wondering if it's still true that Interval exchangers at MOC get the same room category that is on their Interval confirmation.
> 
> I've received my pre-arrival requests form and it states "As an Interval International guest, you will be assigned beginning in the mountain view and in the suite size confirmed through Interval International", which does not sound very promising.
> 
> The reason I ask is that I've received an oceanfront studio, using a plat Canyon Villas studio deposit. I would be delighted with an oceanfront studio, but if it's likely I'll get a mountain view, then I might as well e-plus my studio for a 1 bedroom...



This is the standard verbiage on these emails. People are now finding, at Ko'Olina at least, that they are in some cases placing exchangers in to a different view category than their II confirmation indicates. Even if they do happen to keep you in the same view category, you are likely to get the lower end of the units in that category. Of course YMMV. There are a lot of factors that go in to unit preference allocation.


----------



## cory30 (Jun 3, 2016)

*MOC Room assignment language for exchangers*

We have exchanged into MOC for later this month and received our vacation preferences email today. This may have already been discussed but I wanted to share the language regarding room assignment for exchangers (see below).  In reading previous threads this looks like it may be a change from past practice so wanted to share.


Suite Location Preferences
Marriott's Maui Ocean Club experiences a higher than normal volume of resort Owners coming on their ownership weeks. Preferences for suite locations are prioritized to these Owners and requests for specific buildings, floors or views cannot be guaranteed. As an Interval International guest, you will be assigned beginning in the mountain view and in the suite size confirmed through Interval International. As a reminder, the resort team is unable to provide any upgrades on property.


----------



## dioxide45 (Jun 3, 2016)

cory30 said:


> We have exchanged into MOC for later this month and received our vacation preferences email today. This may have already been discussed but I wanted to share the language regarding room assignment for exchangers (see below).  In reading previous threads this looks like it may be a change from past practice so wanted to share.
> 
> 
> Suite Location Preferences
> Marriott's Maui Ocean Club experiences a higher than normal volume of resort Owners coming on their ownership weeks. Preferences for suite locations are prioritized to these Owners and requests for specific buildings, floors or views cannot be guaranteed. As an Interval International guest, you will be assigned beginning in the mountain view and in the suite size confirmed through Interval International. As a reminder, the resort team is unable to provide any upgrades on property.



This seems to be the new standard language at the Hawaiian resorts. Others have reported it at Ko'Olina. The resorts are also to some degree putting exchanges in Mountain View on up. Though some have reported being kept in their view category of their II exchange unit.


----------



## cory30 (Jun 3, 2016)

Sorry, just realized this topic was discussed a couple of months ago (link below)

http://tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=145247&highlight=Marriott+Maui+ocean+club+mountain+view

_[Thanks - threads merged.   <-- SueDonJ]_


----------



## hangloose (Jun 11, 2016)

cory30 said:


> We have exchanged into MOC for later this month and received our vacation preferences email today. This may have already been discussed but I wanted to share the language regarding room assignment for exchangers (see below).  In reading previous threads this looks like it may be a change from past practice so wanted to share.
> 
> 
> Suite Location Preferences
> Marriott's Maui Ocean Club experiences a higher than normal volume of resort Owners coming on their ownership weeks. Preferences for suite locations are prioritized to these Owners and requests for specific buildings, floors or views cannot be guaranteed. As an Interval International guest, you will be assigned beginning in the mountain view and in the suite size confirmed through Interval International. As a reminder, the resort team is unable to provide any upgrades on property.



We got this text also for our summer MOC II reservation. Our II reservation is a 1 bedroom ocean view.  If text is true, we may end up in mountain view.    While this is an II exchange, I do own multiple MVC weeks elsewhere. Hoping that gets me a decent room.   What should I request (building, floor, etc)?   What is best for mountain view?

There is also a field to have them contact me. I wonder if that may also help via a verbal request?


----------



## davidvel (Jun 11, 2016)

I still don't agree that exchangers should get a lesser view than what was deeded with the unit exchanged. If you own a unit and decide to rent it, or trade it for someone else's unit, or a case of beer, the person who gets it should not get less than what you gave.

Why stop there? Why not only give an exchanger a 1BR even though a 2BR was deposited? People would think this is crazy, but they are perfectly fine with an exchanger not getting the view that was purchased and deeded to the unit.


----------



## Xpat (Jun 12, 2016)

Just thought I'd report back after staying on a MVC to MVC II exchange at MOC last month. I was allocated an ocean front unit as stated on my reservation.


----------



## PamMo (Jun 12, 2016)

I recently confirmed an exchange into MOC, using a KBC week, and was surprised there isn't a unit code on the confirmation. Have they stopped assigning room codes to manage expectations?


----------



## dioxide45 (Jun 12, 2016)

PamMo said:


> I recently confirmed an exchange into MOC, using a KBC week, and was surprised there isn't a unit code on the confirmation. Have they stopped assigning room codes to manage expectations?



It has never been on the confirmation. It is on the My History page, Exchanges tab in your II account.


----------



## PamMo (Jun 12, 2016)

dioxide45 said:


> It has never been on the confirmation. It is on the My History page, Exchanges tab in your II account.



Ah, yes, of course you're right, Dioxide! It's been awhile and I thought it was listed on the confirmation. With some luck, I hope we'll be able to stay in the same OV unit for both weeks (one owner week followed by a II exchange coded OBOV).


----------



## cory30 (Jun 14, 2016)

hangloose said:


> We got this text also for our summer MOC II reservation. Our II reservation is a 1 bedroom ocean view.  If text is true, we may end up in mountain view.    While this is an II exchange, I do own multiple MVC weeks elsewhere. Hoping that gets me a decent room.   What should I request (building, floor, etc)?   What is best for mountain view?
> 
> There is also a field to have them contact me. I wonder if that may also help via a verbal request?



Just to update. I received a follow up email yesterday from MOC that provided a resort map, activities list, dining, etc. included in the email was a statement indicating that we were booked into a 2 bedroom ocean view in one of the three main towers. This matches the unit type deposited in II and would seem to indicate room assignment procedures remain unchanged.


----------



## tegs_1980 (Jun 19, 2016)

Looking for insights from members on here. We have been to Marriott Maui Ocean Club before and last time stayed in a 2bd ocean front villa in the Lahaina tower. Loved it--what's not to love?? This time we again exchanged via Interval and got a confirmation into a 1bd ISVW (islandview), which the resort told me is in the Maui wing and faces the service road. I am pretty bumbed. We already got our plane tix and of course are trying to do a retrade now into the same resort (hoping for Napili/Lahaina towers). In the time being I called the resort and they kept saying over and over that they absolutely cannot change my reservation and will be putting us in the Maui wing island view (aka service road). Has anyone been in the same situation of getting ISVW in Maui wing via interval? Did you at least get upgraded to a garden view? Thanks so much!


----------



## m61376 (May 9, 2021)

Old thread- but what’s the current situation with an ISVW? Should I cancel?


----------

